# Sticky  FREQUENTLY ASKED........



## CrocKeeper

It seems to me that one of the most frequently asked questions here is what should I put in this?.....

So I thought I would add some thoughts and see if we can not produce a thread of serious merit. When you find you suddenly have a tank, enclosure, pond , etc.. that you wish to put something in deciding what that something is should not be done lightly or on a whim. Now before anyone gets their knickers twisted, understand that this is a blanket statement not aimed at anything other than fodder for grey matter.
Many times a suddenly empty tank is the result of something else that failed, or a loss of interest in something else. If that is the case jumping to something else right of the bat is definately wrong no matter what taxa one chooses to work with or undertake. There is always the sudden aquisition of a free tank or enclosure, and similiarly I warn those with that sudden urge to obtain something: evaluate why you had not obtained it before. I know many of you are familiar with my harping on responsible ownership, and that a great many of you are not as I have been absent for quite a while, but I do this incessent harping to help protect our rights as keepers to be able to keep what we want. Taking forever to decide on what you want is NOT A BAD THING!!!







many times people are very sizzle to fizzle, and if you can hold off impulse until fizzle you save yourself grief, and you save tha hassle of finding a home for an animal that you found out the hard way you did not want.
Learn the importance of understanding imported animals and the exceptional amount of care they require comparative to a captively produced animal. DO not take this to mean I am against wild caught for I am completely for wild caught aquisitions, where do you think all the captive stuff came from. That said I am for the keepers of wildd caught animals being aware that they are special needs animals to acclimate to captive conditions successfully.
Many Pet sores Lie. This is a sad fact, made even more sad by the fact that they do so sometimes knowing that they are lying. I am not against pet stores, but I do think that they need to be held to a much higher standard than they are currently held to. Why so hard, because this is the first line to a newby, and someone who learns something flat incorrect will not succeed, will have a negative experience as does the animal, which results in a loss in pro-animal keeping rights individuals and bad general concepts that can be ill-afforded in a minority community such as ours.
Well I will step off the soap box and look forward to some great posting!


----------



## MR.FREEZ

CrocKeeper said:


> It seems to me that one of the most frequently asked questions here is what should I put in this?.....
> 
> So I thought I would add some thoughts and see if we can not produce a thread of serious merit. When you find you suddenly have a tank, enclosure, pond , etc.. that you wish to put something in deciding what that something is should not be done lightly or on a whim. Now before anyone gets their knickers twisted, understand that this is a blanket statement not aimed at anything other than fodder for grey matter.
> Many times a suddenly empty tank is the result of something else that failed, or a loss of interest in something else. If that is the case jumping to something else right of the bat is definately wrong no matter what taxa one chooses to work with or undertake. There is always the sudden aquisition of a free tank or enclosure, and similiarly I warn those with that sudden urge to obtain something: evaluate why you had not obtained it before. I know many of you are familiar with my harping on responsible ownership, and that a great many of you are not as I have been absent for quite a while, but I do this incessent harping to help protect our rights as keepers to be able to keep what we want. Taking forever to decide on what you want is NOT A BAD THING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many times people are very sizzle to fizzle, and if you can hold off impulse until fizzle you save yourself grief, and you save tha hassle of finding a home for an animal that you found out the hard way you did not want.
> Learn the importance of understanding imported animals and the exceptional amount of care they require comparative to a captively produced animal. DO not take this to mean I am against wild caught for I am completely for wild caught aquisitions, where do you think all the captive stuff came from. That said I am for the keepers of wildd caught animals being aware that they are special needs animals to acclimate to captive conditions successfully.
> Many Pet sores Lie. This is a sad fact, made even more sad by the fact that they do so sometimes knowing that they are lying. I am not against pet stores, but I do think that they need to be held to a much higher standard than they are currently held to. Why so hard, because this is the first line to a newby, and someone who learns something flat incorrect will not succeed, will have a negative experience as does the animal, which results in a loss in pro-animal keeping rights individuals and bad general concepts that can be ill-afforded in a minority community such as ours.
> Well I will step off the soap box and look forward to some great posting!


thats some good advice pin worthy


----------

